
Zooids: Building Blocks for Swarm User Interfaces - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ik7V_QH5wk
======
ColinWright
A paper:

[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=2984511.2984547](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=2984511.2984547)

